# LRG Complete 2.5.3 Help!



## Pmarszal2006 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Guys!

   I ran into some trouble! I dont have a website just yet and want to try out this paypal plugin before I actually purchase a domain and site. I loaded LRG Complete 2.5.3 and added it to web galleries. I know how to edit all the items and create the paypal shopping cart. The only thing I dont understand is the exporting and such! Can someone please help! I exported it into one folder and didnt work. I have no clue what else to try!


----------



## davidmknoble (Jun 3, 2008)

Pmarszal2''6 said:


> I exported it into one folder and didnt work. I have no clue what else to try!



This Web Gallery template is not intended to run on a machine with out a web service running.  You could run it on your pc if you have either IIS or Apache or some other web service running.  You would still have to 'publish' the web site on your pc, though.

See the User's Guide for a list of requirements needed to run these templates.  If you haven't downloaded the User's Guide, then see this article:

http://outdoorimages.blogspot.com/2''8/'5/new-lrg-complete-users-guide-smaller.html


----------



## lightroomgalleries (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes you need to export the gallery to a website as it will not run from a folder located on your desktop. Check out the awesome Manual david wrote up for this template for detailed information


----------



## Pmarszal2006 (Jun 3, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the help! How do i run apache on a website, any recommended cheap hosting sites that it will run on?


----------



## DonRicklin (Jun 3, 2008)

lightroomgalleries said:


> Yes you need to export the gallery to a website as it will not run from a folder located on your desktop. Check out the awesome Manual david wrote up for this template for detailed information


Joe, I assume it might run from a Mac if the files are in the Apache Web folder.

Don


----------



## davidmknoble (Jun 6, 2008)

The basic requirements to run LRG Complete are:

1) a web service running as a web server, whether it be on a workstation and not visible to the outside world or on a network and connected to a domain name, and

2) a valide PHP installation running.

Note that you need sendmail or an smtp email account to use the contact page, but for testing only a web site service and php are necessary.

The User's Guide details these items.

Let me know if you run into any trouble and I'll give it my best shot.

In terms of Apache and web services, you would have to search for web hosting with Apache and PHP, there are many out there.  Try google.


----------

